# Puppers for Supper



## Peeb (Nov 9, 2017)

My 13 yr old son wanted to have a candle light dinner with his dog and he nominated Dad as the event photographer.

1.  Riley is unsure what this is all about, but she is game!




2.  Candle?  Hmmm- is that edible?



3.  Oh- so THAT IS what those forks are for!




4. Tastey!  I'll eat the whole thing, thank you very much.



5. Ugh!  I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2017)

Great set.  Well done!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice set. Get him to play cards at the table with a cigar in his mouth...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2017)

She looks very content...and full in that last! Very nice set.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 10, 2017)

That dog has better table manners than many people! Great set.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. Get him to play cards at the table with a cigar in his mouth...


 Printed on black velvet – that sounds like a winner to me


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 10, 2017)

FAKE, FAKE.    Totally photoshopped!     There is no way that is real food sitting on the table in front of the dog in picture 1.  And the dog looking away! 



And you do realize the lesson that you just taught that dog right?


----------



## baturn (Nov 10, 2017)

Fun!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice photos and a great dog.  If your son wants a candlelight dinner and hand feed an old man ... I am available.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks to all for the kind comments- was hoping you found it as amusing as I did!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2017)

She's a beauty.  Nice job on the snaps.


----------

